# B-17 Reference.....



## B-17engineer (Dec 29, 2009)

After I get done with the Ju-87 and Do-217... I'll be building Revell's 1/48 B-17 G. I know Daniel I said B-25, I changed my mind  

*This thread is made seperately because in other threads I have been provided info and it's scattered all over, this way I can just come to this thread and look at pictures etc. while building.*

First off two questions any good reference books to buy showing interior? What color were bombs? Olive drab? And the usual interior green? 

MOST pictures courtesy of 457thbombgroup.org/walkthru/

Interior:


----------



## Airframes (Dec 30, 2009)

Therte are quite a few books with good inteior and detail references H. I've got a couple myself. But, having had a quick look at some of the pics you posted, looks like most is covered. It's probably easier to collect as much as possible, then request specific areas or detail you don't have.
The bombs were normally Medium Green or Olive Drab. 
Interior colours can vary, depending on production batch, factory, and date of production, and the different compartments could be different finishes even on one aircraft!
In general, by the mid-production (early) batches of the 'G' model, much of the interior was left in bare metal, although some areas would be Interior Green, Zinc Chromate, Yellow Chromate etc. There was also areas which had sound-deadening padded cladding, and again, at least two different types could be found. You might be surprised to learn that there was also a fair amount of clear-varnished plywood knocking around inside! Many current restored B17G's are fairly accurate regarding the interior, but you can never be certain that any particular one is 100% accurate, due to either personal choice of the owner(s), restrictions on materials, aesthetics or just inaccuraies in general.
Again, decide on the specific bird you want to build, and gather info from there. Note that as the 'G' series progressed, there were major changes to the waist gun positions, the tail gun position, cheek guns and radio room gun hatch - so close study of the subject is essential!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 30, 2009)

Alright thanks Terry! Will probably building 'Chow Hound' there is info in the directions and it was shot down so maybe I'll add battle damage and hang it from the ceiling ? 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modeling/b-17g-chow-hound-16930.html


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow, the new siggy is excellent!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks Njaco made it for me.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 30, 2009)

I have 5 pages of B-17 walkthrough shots on my website starting here:
Van Gilder Aviation Photography, B-17 Walkthrough

This is a collection from several different B-17s I have walked through over the years.


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice Pictures Evan!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow thanks Eric!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 30, 2009)

I hadn't intended it for modeling, but it appears it is a popular destination for just that.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 30, 2009)

Great pictures Eric - as always! 
Harrison, you'll notice in some of Eric's pics what I mentioned about differing colours, and some modern materials and equipment. Also, in some shots, incomplete fittings, where the owner(s) are probably still trying to locat certain pieces. If you're going to do 'Chow Hound', one of the kit oprions, I think I'll probably have info on that aircraft, and certainly which production batch, so can at least provide the interior colours layout. As it was an early production 'G', you won't have to make any structural changes, and can build straight from the box.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks Terry! What was the name of the B-17 Roman's friend was shot down in ?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 30, 2009)

I've got the tail number, but I'd have to check on any name. That was a later production 'G' far as I remember, so the Revell/Monogram kit would need a bit of work to alter the waist window positions and, I think, make a 'Cheyenne' rear gun position. Not too difficult, but a bit tricky for you yet maybe, especially as Joe's B17 was a natural metal bird, so any cuts, joints and seams etc would need to be perfect to prevent them showing up.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 30, 2009)

Ohhh I see. Thanks Terry!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 30, 2009)

Found this 

Google Image Result for http://www.91stbombgroup.com/images/chowhound.jpg


----------



## Heinz (Dec 30, 2009)

Check out these as well.

B-17G Walk Around

B17 Flying Fortress Walk Around Photo Index Page

B-17G Walk Around

Cheers.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow thanks Alex!! I'm probably going to be a bit of perfectionist on this one since it is my favorite plane and my grandpa likes the B-17 too 

I haven't been active on the finesclae forum in a while! But I found this while scrolling through and I like what some of the guys are doing. It's on page 18 because I have been reading for the past hour 

http://cs.finescale.com/FSMCS/forums/t/105108.aspx?PageIndex=18


----------



## Heinz (Dec 30, 2009)

Give it a good go, I do like the B 17 quite a lot myself. I've got 2 more Gs to make which I'll detail a lot better than the F I'm making currently.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 30, 2009)

Sounds good  

I'm actually thinking of ordering another 1/48 G as we speak.... **resists urge** 

Well I have the money, hell with it, I'll get that... and then have my dad money to pick up thinner when he goes to work since his police station is next to the hobby shop, how convenient


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 1, 2010)

Started work on her today...... did some airbrushing


----------

